# Croatia



## Valgella

Dear all,

I have a simple question: how you translate the phrase "into the Republic of Croatia" in Turkish? We preparing posters in Turkish language and this phrase is missing to us. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Volcano

Valgella said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a simple question: how you translate the phrase "into the Republic of Croatia" in Turkish? We preparing posters in Turkish language and this phrase is missing to us. Thanks for suggestions.



*Hırvatistan Cumhuriyeti'ne*


----------



## Valgella

Thank you very much!


----------



## meozeren

I think you should give us the whole sentence, because the preposition into may be translated differently.


----------



## Volcano

Valgella said:


> Thank you very much!



*You are welcome*


----------



## Valgella

Ok Meozeren,

It is about a poster to be put at the border to warn travellers not to bring in fresh meat. The text will be like that: "do not bring any fresh meat into Croatia because of Classical Swine Fever." The rest of the text we have already only 'into Croatia' is missing.

I appreciate your help, thanks.


----------



## meozeren

ok then both Hirvatistan'a and Hirvatistan Cumhuriyeti'ne are right.


----------

